# Leopard Gecko Enclosure



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, Because of the brilliant people on here, I know now i need a 3ft tank or something around that for the 2 female Leo's i am getting.
But i am not so sure what i want to put in it.
I know about the heat mat being half or one third of the tank, And hides but i am stuck between 2-3 hides and a branch thing to climb up, Then the water bowle, Or all of that, Minus the branch, So they got more room to run about.
And i also can't decide whether to put the sandy/gravel stuff in, Which i really want, Or just toilet paper of wood chips which my mum wants.
So in the choises i gave, If you were in my position what would you do?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are getting 2 Leos then you need at least 6 hides IMO. Two on the warm side, two cool and at least one moist hide. These don't have to be shop bought ones. You can improvise. 

For substrate I use lino (vinyl flooring). Please don't use woodchip or gravel. Leos are sometimes clumsy eaters and may eat some by accident. This then blocks the stomach - impaction. Good substrates for Leos are lino, tiles, slates, repticarpet, paper or - if you must - a very fine grained sand (not calci sand).

You will also need a thermostat and a digital thermometer.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

kieransr said:


> Well, Because of the brilliant people on here, I know now i need a 3ft tank or something around that for the 2 female Leo's i am getting.
> 
> *3ft will be enough space for two females but it wont gurrantee that will get on while they are juviniles there wont be a problem but once they reach maturity you could well notice dominance bullying issues so please have a spare setup just incase.*
> 
> ...


*Replys above in blue *
*all the best *
*wayne & sarah*


----------



## JackN (Sep 7, 2011)

Agree with the above, we started ours on sand but quickly changed to reptile carpet, easy to clean and no real risk of impaction. We have 2 females in a 3 ft viv, and more hides the better, we have 2 on the warm side, 1 in the middle and 2 on the cooler side, with 2 being moss hides, we have climbing branches too, you just have to puzzle it together lol.

Ours had a stand of at introduction but soon settled together, so plenty of hides should give them personal time, but always have reserve set up.


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, Are you my reptile twin? Ha ha, We are like i stated in the question iwth 2 females and a 3 ft tank! I think i will stick with asking you stuff as we are going to be simular ha ha, I got some rock and this one wood hide, And i also got them a climbing branch! Ha ha, This is weird the stuff we have got for them! I am hopign to get them on Christmas, Did they fight for long?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to add I wouldn't get repticarpet for babies, heard stories of their little toes getting stuck in the loops. I use lino, so easy to clean, doesn't really ever need replacing, comes in loads of great patterns!


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

I have got Lino, So it is ok ha ha, We nearly went with sandy stuff!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> I have got Lino, So it is ok ha ha, We nearly went with sandy stuff!


I've got lino for all my lizards, makes cleaning a breeze


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought Lino might be easy to clean, I am just worried about pee spreading, Only thing that putse me off, Or incase a number 2 gets stuck to the floor, Then it woudl be hard to clean.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> I thought Lino might be easy to clean, I am just worried about pee spreading, Only thing that putse me off, Or incase a number 2 gets stuck to the floor, Then it woudl be hard to clean.


I use fragrance free baby wipes to give it a little scrub :2thumb:


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok then thanks for the help! I will use that when i get them, It is even easier as i have a one ear old brother! It is like everything i need is ready ha ha, Thanks again for the help!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> Ok then thanks for the help! I will use that when i get them, It is even easier as i have a one ear old brother! It is like everything i need is ready ha ha, Thanks again for the help!


Make sure they're fragrance free though, don't want to be wiping perfume around the viv : victory:


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok then i will make sure! Animals and Reptiles, ETC are my world! And for them days i will not be here, I will let my uncle take care of them and make sure he does everything ok! Sory if i have been a bit chatty ha ha, One of my friends just told me off, I have to go practise for my maths exams tomorrow, Thanks for the help! Hope ALL your pets get on well!  Bye!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Glad to see you IGNORED me.


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

WILL YOU STOP SAYING THAT! I have done everything you guys have said! What is your problem? Do you just know them words? I have done everything you guys have said! Yeah i got two males and put them together for 5 minutes, Then i had Calcium Sand but got rid of that a few horus later, Still, I have done everything you guys have said! What is your problem? I am not a Troll! I am a 15 year old owner in distress!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

kieransr said:


> WILL YOU STOP SAYING THAT! I have done everything you guys have said! What is your problem? Do you just know them words? I have done everything you guys have said! Yeah i got two males and put them together for 5 minutes, Then i had Calcium Sand but got rid of that a few horus later, Still, I have done everything you guys have said! What is your problem? I am not a Troll! I am a 15 year old owner in distress!



I have read the thread that was closed. You have been given some very sound advice from people who keep & breed Leo's. Ditch the Calci sand (if you must use sand go to Argos & get some kiddies play pit sand). Lino or similar is better for them as there is no chance they can swallow it & cause a blockage which could if not detected early cause death. Please listen to the advice you have been given, these people know what they are talking about (you obviously need help as you have asked for it). If you are not willing to listen then when you post in future people will just ignore you as they know you won't listen to the advice they are offering (bit like the boy who cried wolf :whistling2. I know you are still a child, maybe get your Mum to come on here & ask questions so that this way you know the Leo's will get the proper care they need as your Mum can deal with the problems then :2thumb:.


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

kieransr said:


> WILL YOU STOP SAYING THAT! I have done everything you guys have said! What is your problem? Do you just know them words? I have done everything you guys have said! Yeah i got two males and put them together for 5 minutes, Then i had Calcium Sand but got rid of that a few horus later, Still, I have done everything you guys have said! What is your problem? I am not a Troll! I am a 15 year old owner in distress!


 im not being off and having a go but coming from some one that has suffered with an eating problem for a fair few years i would just like to say i have read all your threads, you start off all nicey nicey and asking questions, people give you answers that you obviously DONT want to hear cause as soon as they say something critisising the things you have done, you flip out and go all schoolboy on everyone, acting like a poor hard done by kid. YOU got the lizards cause YOU wanted them to 'help with your eating' when.i was ill i went to dietitions, counsillors and a phsyciatric unit for months as an inpatient. What really gets to me is your saying you have all these problems and you cant eat etc, so got a lizard to help, what on EARTH is the lizard gonna do, go see a dr, dietition, counselor. like people with the eating problems have to do, and FIGHT. your problems yourself! Like a grown up! Coming on here asking for advice and shouting everyone thats giving you it down, is NOT the way to make friends, amd people are getting seriously hacked off with it, want help and respect, give it, start with sorting your aggresive behaviour out, amd apologise for being so off with everyone trying to help and sort your problems out yourself, like many of us witheating disorders have to do! Its YOUR problem, stop having a go yourself, grow up, amd stop taking everyones comments as having a go,cause if anything all i and everyone else can see is YOU neing pathetic. Also do us all a favour and stop with the troll thing you got going on, its as annoying as your mouthing off at people.


----------

